# Gp38-2



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This model is the basic 'USA Trains Co' standard version GP 38 fitted with an LGB sound track of a typical American diesel locomotive.

The garden railway in the video is designed for both analog and digital control to accommodate both 45 mm and 64 mm (G3) gauges running simultaneously with both electric and live steam.

Steam can be sourced from gas, spirit or coal depending on your engine and preference.
Electrics can be complicated depending on your type of control, choice of communication with your engine or engines, and the application (or isolation) of power on to the track.

Just 'playing with trains' nowadays can be challenging, expensive and time consuming for what is still just a hobby?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Most hobbies can get expensive. Depends on your approach/desires.


----------

